# Generating Income While Living in Thailand



## rewolf (Jul 19, 2011)

My apologize if this has been covered in other threads, but looking for input
My plan was to work a couple more years and than retire in Thailand living off my investments and savings.
At present I am 54 and will qualify for a retirement visa both age and financial wise.
My job as an estimator has me in the office reading blueprints and specs to compile material, labour etc to provide a tender price for building projects in Canada.
The computer age has now made all this info available on line. 
My present employer wants me in the office daily, however
I have a job offer from a competitor, that will allow me to work online 2 days a week from anyway there is internet access. Although a large pay cut, working 2 days a week would provide for a very comfortable living in Thailand.
Rather than wait another couple of years and retire outright, this would enable me to 
1. Ease into early retirement in Thailand while still having something worthwhile to do every week, and
2. Enable me to defer using my investments until a later date.
My income would be paid into my Canadian bank,
The work involved is strictly in Canada
This is not work related an any way to Thailand
Does not take a job away from a Thai national
My questions are;
Would this be taken as employment and conflict with my Retirement or ED Visa?
If so, are there legal ways to do this work in Thailand? or
Should I be looking at Cambodia. Laos or Vietnam ? (Would prefer Thailand)
Tired of the rat race here in Canada
Any and all advise would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

You're probably in a grey area , assuming you employ nobody and are just sitting in front of your computer at home to do your job and with remuneration originating outside the country , also being paid to you outside. Many expats in Thailand on the one year non-immigrant "retirement" visa do exist in similar fashion. 

The main problem I can forsee would be if perhaps you were competing with local persons or entities for business - an obvious way to have you out of the picture would be some surreptitious enquiries at immigration.


----------



## visual effects editor (Dec 25, 2011)

Work alone from your place on your computer and just don't tell ANYONE in Thailand. Don't employ anyone directly with what you are doing, and you are good to go.


----------



## rewolf (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you both.
Appreciate your advise
I think I can make it work
Regards


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

rewolf said:


> Should I be looking at Cambodia. Laos or Vietnam ? (Would prefer Thailand)


Can't comment re Vietnam, but if it's reliable/fast internet you need then my experiences would rule out Cambodia and Laos
Have you considered Malaysia and their MM2H scheme?


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Agree with suggestion not to disclose to anyone that you are working .. that means neighbours, girlfriends, etc. Only takes one argument and a subsequent phone call and you are in a world of trouble.

Further areas of possible concern include: Have you lived in Thailand before? You may not like it and that means you are taking on more risk for little/no benefit. How sure are you that the offer of two days/week work will not evaporate a few months after you arrive? How would this affect your financial long-term viability ... I sure wouldn't count on picking up alternative work .. it's pretty tough out there at the moment


----------



## rewolf (Jul 19, 2011)

Good advise , thanks
The only info I have on Malaysia is what I've been able to obtain on this site
Looks more expensive to live than Thailand
Have only visited Thailand a handful of times, and though the additional income from working is nice, I don,t like to rely on the unknown, so
It may become part of my retirement plan, but not jumping the gun just yet
Again, thanks for the info


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

rewolf:

As far as "part-time" off the radar work in Thailand, without a work permit and paying Thai income taxes you would be breaking the letter of the law. Risk versus rewards - entirely up to you. But do weigh the consequences should you get caught versus the rewards should you get away with it.

As you are in your early/mid planning stages, in your shoes, I would make another sojourn to Southeast Asia, visiting several countries for comparison purposes, collected data, legal, economic, life-style, foreign retiree population, etc.

Malaysia, Viet Nam, Cambodia, Laos, and Thai, all have many significant differences in lifestyle, food and economy. Any of which could be a deal-maker or breaker. 


Continue your investigations and choose wisely. Good luck in your ventures and future retirement.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

I think, you are describing a self-employed person working for his own customers. In my opinion, you can not be counted as a worker working for an employer. I don't know about Thailand or the laws in a specific country. In general, labor laws should not be able to bind the involved parties of such a business directly since nobody employs or is being employed. You don't employ someone and you are not an employee. 

However I don't know what will it mean for you or what are the differences. Probably you would still need a visa or permission to work for a customer. But your customer is in Canada. I think that Thailand may have nothing to do with a business in Canada. In your scenario, Thailand doesn't look to me like an involved party of your business. 

As for the income tax mentioned above, in general, income tax is paid to where the income generated. You should pay income tax to Canada, not anywhere else. 

Seek a legal advise. Those are my personal opinions.


----------



## rewolf (Jul 19, 2011)

This forum has been a great way to get solid advise and feedback
Thank you all
The intent of my early retirement was to leave the stress behind and enjoy a simpler life
Sounds like trying to work 2 days a week for extra income conflicts with the no stress part of my plan
Think ill work the extra year or 2 here and retire outright when the funds permit


----------



## visual effects editor (Dec 25, 2011)

I am sure you know this, but don't forget to factor in inflation, currency exchange fees, bank fees and a stronger baht (maybe) into your retirement budget. And also set aside enough money so you can return home years from now if you have to. Good luck.


----------



## sidonsoft (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Rewolf,

Depending on what your retiring on and the kind of lifestyle you want to lead. My father retired 7 years ago with a lump sum of about $450K AUD. That alone in an interest bearing account is more than enough to have a King's lifestyle in thailand.

3.5 Star clean apartment in BKK ~ 5000 baht / month and I live on say 100 baht / day quite fat and happy. In my village a house to buy including land is ~$15K USD, two bedroom elevated home, brand new only utilities costs after that ~$10 / month if you run fridges and aiconditioners. I pay a person 100 baht a day + tips to get grocerys, food and anything else I need, also cleans and does general maintenance (painting, gardnening) 

hope that helps a bit


----------

